
Better understand the bias of your news diet - hbgrg
https://aaronzlewis.com/blog/2018/11/25/bias-barometer/
======
laurex
I'd be interested in a tool like this but I basically only look at content
like that (i.e. news) on my phone. Has anyone tried the 3rd party apps that
claim to be able to add Chrome extensions to Android?

